# Arkansas?



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 8, 2014)

Recommendations?

Requirements:
No mixed parties
Morning & afternoon
Good price
Cheap or no lodging


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 8, 2014)

Diy


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Robust Redhorse said:


> Recommendations?
> 
> Requirements:
> No mixed parties
> ...



Your middle two requirements normally do not go along with good hunting.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 8, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Diy



Agree lots of great public land out there....do your research and and you can kill birds there


----------



## Tnhunter (Oct 8, 2014)

I might be able to give one after opening weekend .


----------



## fowl player (Oct 9, 2014)

have several options if you want a good shoot pay more look for a guide who limits groups. say only hunts half of the week with multiple hunting options (field, goose, timber, rice). but im with nelson of you want a good hunt pay more or diy. you may not get it right the first time I know i didnt but learned alot.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2014)

Pay for a good guide but research them before you pay. A lot of guys that will take your money and not provide a chance for a good hunt. Or go with someone you trust that's been there before


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

Bald Knob


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 12, 2014)

The town or a guide service?


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (Oct 21, 2014)

We went in January 2013 for the first time. Hunted Bayou Meto WMA for 3 mornings. Great hunt on the second day. First and third day sucked. It was unusually warm while we were there. So they were not flying down. You had to skybust to even have a chance. Bayou Meto is close to Stuttgart. Where Mack's is. Great experience!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 21, 2014)

Dawgfaninbama said:


> We went in January 2013 for the first time. Hunted Bayou Meto WMA for 3 mornings. Great hunt on the second day. First and third day sucked. It was unusually warm while we were there. So they were not flying down. You had to skybust to even have a chance. Bayou Meto is close to Stuttgart. Where Mack's is. Great experience!!!



This explains a lot about what is wrong with public land anywhere in the US


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> This explains a lot about what is wrong with public land anywhere in the US



You done gone and stole my words.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 21, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> This explains a lot about what is wrong with public land anywhere in the US



Im a little slow catching on sometimes so forgive me but what are you saying is wrong with all the public land?


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

welderguy said:


> Im a little slow catching on sometimes so forgive me but what are you saying is wrong with all the public land?




I believe the "Had to sky bust to have a chance" quip is what he is referring to. It's what I was concerned with.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I believe the "Had to sky bust to have a chance" quip is what he is referring to. It's what I was concerned with.



You are correct.  If you have to sky bust, then don't shoot for God sake.  Especially in the woods.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

Soooo....I guess what you're trying to say is"He needs to be ticketed for impersonating a duck hunter".MizzibyJB you are the best duck hunting police I know.If only you could be in every swamp this year to police everybodys hunts then they would all be up to standards.Oh yeah, and your deputy could be bobsackofmono.hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if that is warranted..
Not skybusting birds in the trees is just common sense
While it is anyone's own choice to skybust at birds, it's a stupid choice.  Especially in the trees.
I agree, if you're having to shoot on a prayer at birds way out of range, just don't shoot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Geeeeeeeeeze, will it EVER end ??? 



If you want a guided hunt, top notch lodge, food, likker, guides  and a pile of ducks PM me.  Only way I go now is on a private jet and all expenses paid, fortunate enough to be kin to somebody that sends me and some nephews/buds a coupla times a year.



I'm too old and crippled to DIY, but did it for many years.  ( do I sound like Killa Delete??)


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

Woohoo!! Now we got three swamps covered. Boys theres a new sheriff in town and he and his posse gonna clean up all yalls sloppy habits. So dont get busted skybustin buster!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2014)

welderguy said:


> Woohoo!! Now we got three swamps covered. Boys theres a new sheriff in town and he and his posse gonna clean up all yalls sloppy habits. So dont get busted skybustin buster!!!!



You have obviously NOT YET grown tired of hunting cramped duck waters only to have folks shoot at any and everything that flys by and shoot at birds you are working just so they will flare off your set up....  And thats fine. You can keep huntin those waters ALL YOU want to.  No need to get all riled up friend.

And theres no new sheriffs in town just more experinced sheriffs.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> View attachment 810472



you go boy!!!


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> You have obviously NOT YET grown tired of hunting cramped duck waters only to have folks shoot at any and everything that flys by and shoot at birds you are working just so they will flare off your set up....  And thats fine. You can keep huntin those waters ALL YOU want to.  No need to get all riled up friend.
> 
> And theres no new sheriffs in town just more experinced sheriffs.



Oh yeah? Well nobody's riled yet.But you keep huntin that pond with that corn in it and the "elite" hunters are gonna get you too....friend.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 22, 2014)

That's so fetch


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing to do with policing people's hunts.  Everything to do with ethical hunting towards animals and other hunters.   But here lately seems to be many more welders in the swamps than sheriffs.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nothing to do with policing people's hunts.  Everything to do with ethical hunting towards animals and other hunters.   But here lately seems to be many more welders in the swamps than sheriffs.



Watch out now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 22, 2014)

lets all just calm down and take a breath. (thought i would save killer the trouble...)


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nothing to do with policing people's hunts.  Everything to do with ethical hunting towards animals and other hunters.   But here lately seems to be many more welders in the swamps than sheriffs.



How do you know he was being unethical towards animals and other hunters? Were you there? No.You were at the photography studio modeling with that parrot. And Yes.We need more welders in the swamps cause welders do it with more penetration.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Watch out now!!!!!!!!!



Not fabricators bud....


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2014)

Photagraphy studio with your parrot,  That was clever..


----------



## wray912 (Oct 22, 2014)

welderguy said:


> How do you know he was being unethical towards animals and other hunters? Were you there? No.You were at the photography studio modeling with that parrot. And Yes.We need more welders in the swamps cause welders do it with more penetration.



if he was sky bustin in the bayou they were to far...big trees out there


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

wray912 said:


> if he was sky bustin in the bayou they were to far...big trees out there



Hey.You should be ticketed for impersonating a duck hunter disguised as Jonathan Goldsmith.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 22, 2014)

welderguy said:


> Hey.You should be ticketed for impersonating a duck hunter disguised as Jonathan Goldsmith.



hahaha ...right after they write yours for impersonating a welder...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh....so it's dirt dobber guy


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Photagraphy studio with your parrot,  That was clever..



That's not a studio.  That's the metro.  See the tree tops in the background?  That's where we shoot the mallard hens when they are breaking over other folks spreads.


----------



## across the river (Oct 22, 2014)

welderguy said:


> How do you know he was being unethical towards animals and other hunters? Were you there? No.You were at the photography studio modeling with that parrot. And Yes.We need more welders in the swamps cause welders do it with more penetration.



Just curious, but have you ever hunted at Bayou Meto?


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

wray912 said:


> hahaha ...right after they write yours for impersonating a welder...



Hahaha!! You guys are awesome!! Made me laugh so hard.Yall can clean my birds anytime!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 22, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> That's not a studio.  That's the metro.  See the tree tops in the background?  That's where we shoot the mallard hens when they are breaking over other folks spreads.



And that's the ak47 double barrel heat seakin shot gun you brought back from nam in 68 that yo old ladys packin?


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jb I give ya 600 for that AK in the pic and your Timber Thief u showed me lol


----------



## welderguy (Oct 22, 2014)

across the river said:


> Just curious, but have you ever hunted at Bayou Meto?



Yes.but not recently.Its been a few years.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 22, 2014)

(Scoffs) You can't sit with us!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> Jb I give ya 600 for that AK in the pic and your Timber Thief u showed me lol



You aren't taking into account the value of the bayonet or the sweet scope.


----------



## durell (Oct 22, 2014)

Sure miss that dog, mizzippi jb! Saw her pic and got a little emotional.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 22, 2014)

durell said:


> Sure miss that dog, mizzippi jp! Saw her pic and got a little emotional.



Yup.  She was an absolute pleasure to share a blind with.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 22, 2014)

I am watching this go south. Clean it up folks or it will be gone.


----------

